# Thermaltake Element T



## Darksaber (Jul 3, 2009)

The Element T is the most affordable case in the Element family from Thermaltake. It aims to please both the the professional user and the mainstream gamer. This is certainly no easy task, but he case has space for up to six hard drives, an excellent construction and clean looks along with a large red LED fan up top.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome review as always DS. What is with that funky section design on the left hand side (front view) where it looks like the ODs go?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

can you fit a PA160 rad in the top were the retarded 200mm fan is?


----------



## GAR (Jul 13, 2009)

Why Thermaltake is copying Antec, first the 900 and now this, they even messed up the Armor, which was one of my fav cases before, Thermaltake really needs a miracle or i see them going out of business. Nothing from them recently has been interesting.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 13, 2009)

I like the Element G and S a lot better. This one is kinda bland.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 15, 2009)

you can mount a 2x 120 rad in the front bays from the looks of it..


----------



## sanxx (Jul 21, 2009)

I just bought this case and I actualy like it a lot! In my opinion in this price range the element T case is on of the best. But I agree to that the element G and S also look very nice . But first i am going to enjoy this one


----------

